# NorCal / San Francisco Bay Area meet - August 11



## Danio (Jul 19, 2002)

Sunday, August 11
6:00 PM (show up on time)
Dave & Buster's at Great Mall
outer part of the parking lot

We'll be going into D&B around 7:00 or 7:30 for dinner and games. Underage people will need to be accompanied by adults 25 or older (which shouldn't be a problem for us). This would be a great opportunity to ask Jeff from Chi Rho Tuning about good deals on performance parts. I'll be bringing a photo album of pics I took from the National 240SX Convention. (You may request reprints for yourselves.)

We'll also be collecting everyone's e-mail address for the new NorCal mailing list which should be set up sometime this month along with norcal240sx.org.


----------



## Danio (Jul 19, 2002)

*NorCal / SF Bay Area meet - 8/11*











meet discussion


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

Another meet:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=29058#post29058


----------

